# Crossbow



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Since my dads recent health problems I have decided to get him a crossbow for his birthday. Can anyone recommend a good one or a general idea of what to look for in a good one. Thanks for yalls help.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

all depends on what you want to spend. if you want a top of the line model i recommend looking @ tenpoint. i shoot a turbo xlt and love it. a lot of crossbow companies post insane velocities but you won't get that out of a true hunting set up. tenpoint chronos with a 420 gr. arrow which is very doable. mine come in at 426 so i'm very close to the advertised 315 fps. their customer service can't be beat either. 

they have the entry level sixpoint/wicked ridge line for beginners getting started. any of their bows can come with the acu-draw or acu-draw 50 factory installed to aid in cocking. my turbo has the 50 which effectively reduces my 180# draw to 90#'s. the system also ensures consistent shot to shot accuracy by drawing and seating the serving the same every shot. 

i moved from horton to tenpoint last year and you get what you pay for. the horton is a great bow as well but compared to the tenpoint seems unrefined and bulky. the horton is for sale and has new limbs, string and cable.....pm me if your interested. i would make a trip down to basspro and shoot a few and see what you/he likes. good luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Feathers (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with muddy, the wickedridge has the same 3.5lb trigger as the most expensive tenpoint and is lighter than most others. The parker enforcer is another good starter in the same price range. I hate to say this but the barnett jackel would be another to look at since they added anti-dryfire and a cable slide. The wickedridge and enforcer are the same price with the jackel being $100 less.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I am also looking for one (used) for my little girl (hunts with me) on a bow only lease..................good info here.

thanks

swamp


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a Barrnet Quad 400 (not sure I spelled everything right). I have had it a couple year and I think it's pretty good for the price. Shoots 345 fps shot a few deer and they never knew what hit them.


----------

